# Trapping Felines



## saximus (Apr 22, 2013)

Hopefully I can get some responses here before the typical arguments break out. The neighbour's cat likes to get into my shed and stress out my rats. So I got a humane trap so I can deliver it to the pound. The only problem is I haven't caught it yet. I don't know if it's too smart or too timid or if I'm just doing it wrong. So does anyone have tips for bait type, how to attach it, where to place the trap etc? It's the type with a pressure plate attached to the door. If you're not comfortable advertising the fact that you do this on the forum, feel free to PM me. I didn't make this to start any fights. Simple tips are all I want. 
Cheers
Dan


----------



## PieBald (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe find the entrance of which it is getting in. I take it you not leaving the door open and it must be getting in some other way. Place the trap their and get some food to place in the trap. Just so you know I have done little trapping and it was when I was very young like 5 years old with my dad, but then again I do watch turtle man.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 22, 2013)

Depends what the owners feed it. You can try the dry food and the canned food. One of them should work.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have used one of these traps a number of time and used a tin of tuna as bait, if the cat is not familiar with you then you will need to try and make sure your scent isn't on the trap. As for placement , just place it near where the cats are going to your rats. One other Idea is to place a dead rat in as bait since it already likes your rats. The best defence against cats is the smell of a dog so either get a dog or dog hair in a bag near your rats and that might help.


----------



## someday (Apr 22, 2013)

Try placing a rat in the trap? But put the rat in something. And cover all the others to draw it to the 1.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 22, 2013)

KFC scraps always worked for me, microwave them until warm and set the trap in the evening. When i didnt have that, canned sardines, also set in the evening. I soaked the cage in a bath of water for 2-3 days to eliminate scents. Use gloves to set it, and leave it overnight. I've successfully trapped hundreds of cats in this manner. 

Regards 

Wing_Nut


----------



## pixie (Apr 22, 2013)

tuna or roast chicken
I've not trapped many cats - i usually lure them inside and call the council.
I am a cat owner and i foster kittens BUT I think that the humanity as a whole need to have an attitude re-adjustment re:cats.
You wouldn't let your puppy roam the streets at night, but its okay with a cat!!
make sure you let the council know whos cat it is so they get left with a hefty fine!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you spoken to your neighbours about it. Not saying you haven't but maybe if you do they might change there management and keep it inside.


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 22, 2013)

Just call the council mate just keep doin it till you see no more


----------



## Ambush (Apr 22, 2013)

If this is at night by law you are allowed to trap any cat and take it to a pound..The traps are at Kennards Hire.
All cats are supposed to have a bell on them now also. And this is NSW before people jump in.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 22, 2013)

I trapped a feral cat and rang the council, they told me they would not do a thing about it as cats apparently are allowed to roam, what a joke!
I ended up having to take it to the RSPCA shelter as nowhere else would have a bar of it 
I cannot believe the local councils do not have a system in place for the collection of feral cats.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 22, 2013)

Try catnip?


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 23, 2013)

Try talking to your neighbours. You could start a major catfight (pardon the pun) by trapping their beloved pet. I had a similar problem with my neighbours cat and my quail, I just spoke to them and problem solved  Diplomacy is always your first and best option


----------



## Ambush (Apr 23, 2013)

Ferral Cats you are allowed to put down Humanly Josh


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 23, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Ferral Cats you are allowed to put down Humanly Josh



The neighbour's pet doesn't qualify as 'feral'


----------



## Ambush (Apr 23, 2013)

Skeptic read other posts and you will see i was TALKING to Josh. not the poster.


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 23, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Skeptic read other posts and you will see i was TALKING to Josh. not the poster.



My bad


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Ferral Cats you are allowed to put down Humanly Josh



Yeah I couldn't do it myself.


----------



## Madders (Apr 23, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Ferral Cats you are allowed to put down Humanly Josh



Big ol' coastal will help with that hahahaha


And yes I am joking. Haha


----------



## Magpie (Apr 23, 2013)

It's probably not hungry.\
A carboard box with one side removed.
A rat in a mesh cage inside the carboard box.
Place the box at the end of the trap (on the outside) so the open side of the box faces the trap.
The cat can only see the rat from the trap side.
Cat enters trap to get at rat.


----------



## stimigex (Apr 23, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> The neighbour's pet doesn't qualify as 'feral'



It does in my books, Why should other people living in the area have to put up with roaming 
cats. As soon as they leave the owners property they are fair game.
We tried trapping and handing over to the pound which in turn notified the owners they collected
thier beloved cats and let them roam again. Now we just make them vanish! 

Saximus, Get a fish based cat food and place a very small amount (teaspoon) at the entrance of
the trap another in the centre and a nice helping over the other side of the trip plate. This usually
works well.


----------



## i_am_snake (Apr 23, 2013)

sometimes they get deterred by the plate trigger. try putting down some newspaper over the entire cage floor, follow stimigex and wing_nut's tips and you should be fine. is your rat shed out of earshot from your neighbours? sometimes they make a racket, not something you want your neighbours to hear in the middle of the night. hehe


----------



## apprenticegnome (Apr 23, 2013)

I used a raw steak or chop in mine and it worked within an hour. My cousin regulary traps cats and he uses cans of sardines in his. Hope this helps you.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 23, 2013)

You could also use a replant called scat the seems to work


----------



## saratoga (Apr 23, 2013)

Remember that if you trap it and take it to the pound and the neighbours get it back, the next time it will be very trap shy and much more difficult to catch!

Do it once, do it right!


----------

